# TV Prices



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Has anyone noticed lately how drastic the price drop is getting to be for TV's.
If you shop around enough you can find 42" Plasmas for less than $ 1500. 
You can find LCD's for under $ 1500 also, and rear projections 50" for less than $ 1000. The time to buy is hear now. If you know someone looking to save big on a new Wide screen TV, now is the time for them to get out the old computer and start looking. Even though they may be some brand name you haven't heard of, remember the the same company, Toshiba I believe is making the majority of the tubes for just about everybody. So get out there and get that large screen that you thought was to expensive to buy. The prices are dropping like a rock.
If need be they can go to www.pricegrabber.com to start looking.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Dave said:


> Has anyone noticed lately how drastic the price drop is getting to be for TV's.
> If you shop around enough you can find 42" Plasmas for less than $ 1500.
> You can find LCD's for under $ 1500 also, and rear projections 50" for less than $ 1000. The time to buy is hear now. If you know someone looking to save big on a new Wide screen TV, now is the time for them to get out the old computer and start looking. Even though they may be some brand name you haven't heard of, remember the the same company, Toshiba I believe is making the majority of the tubes for just about everybody. So get out there and get that large screen that you thought was to expensive to buy. The prices are dropping like a rock.
> If need be they can go to www.pricegrabber.com to start looking.


I'm not buying any TV over $669.99. Sorry HD won't be the norm for 7 to 9 years.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

You think they are low now, wait till November.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

My limit is a kilobuck. Once they hit about $1000 I will start looking.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

It is all going to depend on what type of display and size you are looking for. I think a 42 inch LCD-RP are getting close, or will be.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Good deal with buit in tuner. 
http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Sony...30219/catOid/-12870/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

That's my TV, and I couldn't be happier. Total came to $2,077 with tax and 2 year extended service plan from Circuit City after getting them to price match a local retailer. My only regret is that I didn't get the 50" model. Most of the bells and whistles the TV offers I have no need for and could careless about, I would have gladly paid the same for a 50” model without that crap. Cable Card Slot, HD Tuner, TruSurroundXT Audio don't need any of that. 

I was tired of sitting on the sidelines. HD is here, HD is now and the future. 99% of my hardcore TV viewing is done on the 15 HD channels.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I saw a 32" LCD Polaroid HDTV for just under $900 at Wal Mart the other day.


----------



## silverback (May 3, 2005)

Everybody seems to have the sony 34" HD CRT for $1099 nowadays, I think that's the way to go at the moment.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

26" $449 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...CategoryId=pcmcat31800050031&id=1097582050451


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

silverback said:


> Everybody seems to have the sony 34" HD CRT for $1099 nowadays, I think that's the way to go at the moment.


Not unless you have it delivered, or have a few friends you can call at anytime and plan not to ever move it once you have it where you want it. I owned the higher end $1600 or $1700 version from the Wega XBR line for exactly 3 days. Then the beast went back to Best Buy as it was too heavy to do anything with.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Chris Freeland said:


> I saw a 32" LCD Polaroid HDTV for just under $900 at Wal Mart the other day.


I want a LCD but not from Wal-Mart. Yesterday a friend ordered a Panasonic 50" rear projection set from CC & has Comcast & just pays $14.95 for basic. She'll be shocked by her new bill, as she wants Internet also.

Maybe in two yeats I'll join you guys, hopefully! I'm on Social Security.


----------



## james39 (Dec 10, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> My limit is a kilobuck. Once they hit about $1000 I will start looking.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


Agreed. and besides, I've always been happy watching shows on my now 3 years old 27" SD screen. It'd be quite nice to step up to something bigger and better, but I'm not one to buy a new TV unless the existing one dies, and by then the deals should be really good.


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

Maybe some day there will be Tv's with Satellite card slots.


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

james39 said:


> I've always been happy watching shows on my now 3 years old 27" SD screen. It'd be quite nice to step up to something bigger and better, but I'm not one to buy a new TV unless the existing one dies, and by then the deals should be really good.


And if it dies after 12 years, you'll be stuck with low quality, while the rest will be enjoying HD 
I have a 36'inch old square screen and I can't wait to buy a new one with HD ready.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

kb7oeb said:


> 26" $449 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...CategoryId=pcmcat31800050031&id=1097582050451


I would not buy a set without an ATSC tuner. Maybe that is just me.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> I would not buy a set without an ATSC tuner. Maybe that is just me.


Ditto. I want my next set to have a tuner for OTA HD, and I want the set to cost less than $500. And I know I'm going to have to wait a while.


----------



## springdale_sam (Jan 14, 2006)

My father in law has that HD stuff and it is pretty cool but I am going to be waiting for a long time when recievers dont cost an arm and a leg and they dont have all the problems with them.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Geronimo said:


> I would not buy a set without an ATSC tuner. Maybe that is just me.


Buying a HD Ready TV is like buying a DVD VCR combo drive but the DVD Drive is sepearte. Big ripoff. Like HDTV or what I call it HETV (Highly Expensive Television). Most TV's cost $1000's of dollars and the only people that can afford them are the people who have the money. 2009 I guarenteed will be pushed back and if it is not then most people will be using converter boxes because they can't afford these overpriced TV's.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Most TV's cost $1000's of dollars and the only people that can afford them are the people who have the money.


That's why you take advantage of no interest financing retailers offer. I pay $100 a month towards my TV for 20 months, I could even pay less if I wanted to as I have 24 months, or if I would have got it at Best Buy, 36 months. That's just under $58 bucks a months. HDTV sets have never been moor affordable then they are now.

Standard definition is VHS, dial up, 486. High definition is DVD, broadband, Dual Core Pentium. No point living in the past when there's great technology like this.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Well remember that many have other things to spend their money ob. I makea good income TV in light of all the other priorities.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

See that's my advantage, I don't have a life, technology is my life, along with work as I really don't do anything else. HDTV is the future, grainy VHS and slow 56K dial up used to be 'good enough', but technology has improved. A few months ago I never thought I'd have an HDTV. I have relatives who went from 27" and under SD tubes to Sony Bravia's and Grand Wega SXR's, while I have a relatively low end HD Set, it's still better then nothing, I could have spent up to $3,500 on a TV provided I got it from Best Buy, but (and a very big but), my Best Buy credit limit is only $1,500. I figure in a few years once I have solid credit established I should be able to get it uped. Being 20, I thought they’d want to give me a few thousand dollar limit, so they can attempt to reel me into debt early on, but unfortunately not. Circuit City wouldn’t accept me, so I had to put the TV on my mothers card, which does nothing for me.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

You do have Panasonic, Sharp and Pioneer 42" Plasmas going for starting prices of $1200 to $1300. Still high for some. But if you can find them with a ZERO interest for 2 years. Then your looking at a quick pay off of only $ 54 a month payment or less for 24 months.


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

reddice said:


> Buying a HD Ready TV is like buying a DVD VCR combo
> 
> converter boxes because they can't afford these overpriced TV's.


According to CReports, a Plasma Tv cost $6,000 two years ago, now a top rated Plasma Tv sells for $3,000 and within two years from now, the pri¢e will be even lower.
and so will the HD-DVD's


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Why? Unless you are OTA only your satellite or cable box will provide you with a tuner.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

New 53" HDTV................$1169 (paid cash, free local delivery)
Old 31" CRT.......sold for $.-200 
Net cost to me..................$..969
HD-DVR...........................$.....13/m (no deposit, no down-payment or other up-front charges)

Two years (so far) of beautiful High Definition programming enjoyment...PRICELESS!


----------



## blueeyedman196 (Mar 13, 2006)

got my sony 55'' hdtv for $2300 a good deal at circuit city round x-mas time last year .And i just love it ,cant wait on more hd channels.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

kb7oeb said:


> Why? Unless you are OTA only your satellite or cable box will provide you with a tuner.


And I would not do without the OTA. Satellite and cable companies can provide you with analog SD tuners as well. But who would buy an analog set with no OTA tuner?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

reddice said:


> Buying a HD Ready TV is like buying a DVD VCR combo drive but the DVD Drive is sepearte. Big ripoff. Like HDTV or what I call it HETV (Highly Expensive Television). Most TV's cost $1000's of dollars and the only people that can afford them are the people who have the money. 2009 I guarenteed will be pushed back and if it is not then most people will be using converter boxes because they can't afford these overpriced TV's.



Amen brother!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Paul, why on Earth are you "amening" a loser?

Are you _still_ living in the last century, too? :lol:


----------



## springdale_sam (Jan 14, 2006)

you guys sound kind of harsh to us people without hd but look at what is costing you guys with it it cost thousands for the set and hundreds for the recievers and i keep reading where the damn recievers dont work


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

We still need two tv's sets, an HD wide screen, and SD square screen, because many people still have vhs movies that are recording onto the DVD-R, it's clear that later on we'll have to record the movies again from the Satellite channels, but this time on the new HD-DVD-R's that will be on sale later on, because the DVD-R's that are now sold, will also be lower quality compared to the HD-DVD-R's that will come-up on sale in the near future!  
for the time being, we just can't throw away the vhs movies we now have, it makes no point get ride of them and buy new DVD movies that are not HD-DVD's to just get ride of them later when the HD-DVD's arrive, unless your a millionaire; 
besides, there are not enough channels in HD yet,
not even CNN is on HD, or is it :?:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

springdale_sam said:


> you guys sound kind of harsh to us people without hd but look at what is costing you guys with it it cost thousands for the set and hundreds for the recievers and i keep reading where the damn recievers dont work


We don't mean to sound harsh, Sam, but read my post again and tell me if you consider the truth I tell unpleasant. Of course, for those who did spend "thousands" and "hundreds", they probably don't want to hear *****ing either.

Forgive me if I hurt your feelings.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Opynion said:


> We still need two tv's sets, an HD wide screen, and SD square screen, because many people still have vhs movies that are recording onto the DVD-R, it's clear that later on we'll have to record the movies again from the Satellite channels, but this time on the new HD-DVD-R's that will be on sale later on, because the DVD-R's that are now sold, will also be lower quality compared to the HD-DVD-R's that will come-up on sale in the near future!
> for the time being, we just can't throw away the vhs movies we now have, it makes no point get ride of them and buy new DVD movies that are not HD-DVD's to just get ride of them later when the HD-DVD's arrive, unless your a millionaire;
> besides, there are not enough channels in HD yet,
> not even CNN is on HD, or is it :?:


Opynion, did you...uh..._miss_ your period ( . )? :eek2:

:lol:


----------



## springdale_sam (Jan 14, 2006)

oh no I am ok. I like HD alot but I am going to wait till it becomes the norm


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> and hundreds for the recievers and i keep reading where the damn recievers dont work


My HD DVR receiver didn't cost me a dime and it works very well I have no qualms with it. If it does die, as it is electronic and electronic toys do die from time to time, be it a hard drive failure, power supply issue or it just stops working, I take a short ride, get a new one for free, hook it up and I'm back enjoying high def less then an hour later.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> My HD DVR receiver didn't cost me a dime and it works very well I have no qualms with it. If it does die, as it is electronic and electronic toys do die from time to time, be it a hard drive failure, power supply issue or it just stops working, I take a short ride, get a new one for free, hook it up and I'm back enjoying high def less then an hour later.


What Steve said.


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> My HD DVR receiver didn't cost me a dime and it works very well
> 
> ride,
> get a new one for free, hook it up and I'm back enjoying high def less then an hour later.


And where is that store, yeah that one, the one that gives those Free>>>>HD DVR's?, and while they're at it, they might as well give me a free HD tv


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

When a good size TV 40" and up cost under a $1000 (DLP) and actually includes a ASTC digital tuner than I will upgrade to one. But for now I will let the beta testers play around with it until it is more affordable.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Nick said:


> Paul, why on Earth are you "amening" a loser?
> 
> Are you _still_ living in the last century, too? :lol:


So I'm a loser. I've got property taxes, insurance to pay, food, power ETC. You're a bid absurd sir!:mad2: :mad2: :mad2: I'll get a HD set when I want. If you want, you can buy me one.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> I'm not buying any TV over $669.99. Sorry HD won't be the norm for 7 to 9 years.


I'm willing to bet that you're wrong. I believe that there will be sufficient must-have HD content available (along with a method to record it) to get the bulk of the population to convert over by 2010.

If you think about it, by the time February 17, 2009 rolls around, all of the old reliable televisions will be sucking signal through an external digital tuner. The only question that remains is whether or not cable will charge extra for a receiver with a digital to analog converter and RF modulator for the refusniks among us.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Opynion said:


> And where is that store, yeah that one, the one that gives those Free>>>>HD DVR's?, and while they're at it, they might as well give me a free HD tv


Cable companies call them "free" because they don't charge you a "drive-off" fee like satellite.

Of course one must not ignore the fact that most cable companies charge $180 a year for the honor of using their HD DVR with its puny 80GB hard drive versus the ones offered elsewhere that hold 3-4 times as much content for $60-75/year after the drive-off.

The one hour turnaround assumes that you can get to the cable company office while they are open. For me, it is quicker and easier to obtain a replacement satellite receiver. The satellite store keeps much more accomodating hours. YMMV.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

carload said:


> Ditto. I want my next set to have a tuner for OTA HD, and I want the set to cost less than $500. And I know I'm going to have to wait a while.


Only if you want a set above 30"


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Opynion said:


> And where is that store, yeah that one, the one that gives those Free>>>>HD DVR's?, and while they're at it, they might as well give me a free HD tv


The Time Warner Cable Office
29 Ceder Street in Batavia NY or 71 Mt Hope Ave in Rochester NY



> Of course one must not ignore the fact that most cable companies charge $180 a year for the honor of using their HD DVR with its puny 80GB hard drive versus the ones offered elsewhere that hold 3-4 times as much content for $60-75/year after the drive-off.


$5 HD DVR fee a buck cheaper then satellite plus $7.95 box rental, three bucks more then an extra receiver fee, net difference $2 a month more. I don't know what HD DVR has an 80GB hard drive, but both Scientific Atlanta HD DVRs have 160 GB hard drives and can support external hard drives and this feature is actually enabled.



> The one hour turnaround assumes that you can get to the cable company office while they are open.


I start work at 1PM, usually get up at 10:30-11, the cable offices open at 8AM. Don't really see them being closed as a problem. If I don't want to drive I call up and have a tech out here the next day for their 8AM-noon slot and have them swap out the box.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Prices are really going to drop once Carbon Nanotube Televisions kick into production:

http://smh.com.au/news/breaking/nanotv-enters-the-flatscreen-fray/2006/03/21/1142703346701.html


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

cebbigh said:


> Prices are really going to drop once Carbon Nanotube Televisions kick into production:





> _"...but first the technology must go through a series of trials that are scheduled to begin later this year or early next year."_


Don't hold your breath.

It sounds good, but even if "nano" proves commercially viable as a display technology,
I don't expect it to reach the lowball mass market until the next decade, if by then.


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

Times Warner

Times Mirror cable in the 1980's would charge if something happened to the cable box, the customer had to pay for the useless cable box, that's what I heard, it's sounded like a bad deal... 
*but now, some Panasonic DVD Recorders also have a GB hard drive, there is no need to pay fees, at least that is what I read on the Circuit City website, of course it's not free, but there are no fees either after you buy it.*


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Opynion said:


> Times Warner
> 
> Times Mirror cable in the 1980's would charge if something happened to the cable box, the customer had to pay for the useless cable box, that's what I heard, it's sounded like a bad deal...
> *but now, some Panasonic DVD Recorders also have a GB hard drive, there is no need to pay fees, at least that is what I read on the Circuit City website, of course it's not free, but there are no fees either after you buy it.*


Yes but these are strictly timer based recording no NBR.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

reddice said:


> Buying a HD Ready TV is like buying a DVD VCR combo drive but the DVD Drive is sepearte. Big ripoff. Like HDTV or what I call it HETV (Highly Expensive Television). Most TV's cost $1000's of dollars and the only people that can afford them are the people who have the money. 2009 I guarenteed will be pushed back and if it is not then most people will be using converter boxes because they can't afford these overpriced TV's.


Question: Do they make HD sets with built in DVD players? Just curiois.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Nick said:


> Paul, why on Earth are you "amening" a loser?
> 
> Are you _still_ living in the last century, too? :lol:


See post above.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> Question: Do they make HD sets with built in DVD players? Just curiois.


No. Now if you had asked about the inclusion of a HD-DVD player, then that might be a reasonable question.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

cebbigh said:


> Prices are really going to drop once Carbon Nanotube Televisions kick into production:
> 
> http://smh.com.au/news/breaking/nanotv-enters-the-flatscreen-fray/2006/03/21/1142703346701.html


Like other flat panel displays it could be 10 to 12 generations before CNT technology is affordable. SED which uses CNT technology has been delayed from 2005 until 2007. No prices yet other than a promise to be competitive with other flat displays in that size. Toshiba and Canon have already invested aan existing plant and billions of dollars in research, production and construction costs.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> I'm not buying any TV over $669.99. Sorry HD won't be the norm for 7 to 9 years.


Does this mean you're buying?
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7600955&type=product&cmp=++&id=1130981752759


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

carload said:


> Ditto. I want my next set to have a tuner for OTA HD, and I want the set to cost less than $500. And I know I'm going to have to wait a while.


In this case "a while" might mean less than two weeks. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=1130981881933&type=product


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

olgeezer said:


> Does this mean you're buying?
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7600955&type=product&cmp=++&id=1130981752759



NOPE!


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

And then the tv's in 3D will come up 
and then HD 3D TV's 
and HD 3D DVD
until you'll probably end up watching a tv so technologically advanced and with an image alot more clear than if you were there, for example at the Superbowl, and people will say, why go to the superbowl, if I can watch the game live at home on my tv, with a sharper image than being there live at the game. :lol:


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> Question: Do they make HD sets with built in DVD players? Just curiois.


Wal-Mart advertises an Initial 37" LCD HDTV Monitor with upconverting DVD player in an "Audio Console" for $1198. Not built in, mid you, but included. Requires a settop box to tune HD channels. Initial also used to have a 17 inch HD monitor with builtin DVD player.

Guys, in less than 3 years, the digital TV age will be upon us. By thenm, there will be a much larger number of shows being produced in HD.

If you are in the market for a television with a screen size of 25 inches or larger, you would IMHO be foolhardy not to buy a HD set. If you are a cable or satellite subsrciber, an integrated ATSC tuner is not essential, since it is useful only for OTA reception. However, if OTA reception of local HD stations is available in your area, you will get a better picture with the integrated tuner than you will from a satellite or cable provider.

I'm a firm believer in HDTV for both picture and sound quality, even via cable or satellite. We have seven TV's in our house, three of which are HD. Guess which ones get watched the most!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> I'm a firm believer in HDTV for both picture and sound quality


That's the other great thing.

Dolby Digital 5.1. I don't use my TV speakers, haven't for years, and it is my belief TVs shouldn't even come with speakers anymore after a certian point. I don't want to hear CSI, The Unit and the rest of the shows I watch in Dolby Pro Logic, that's so 1990s, much less crappy 2 channel 11.5 watt simulated surround sound from TV speakers. It's 2006 Dolby Digital should be the norm for everything. Having my shows not only in crystal clear HD, but listening to them in DD5.1 makes everything more enjoyable.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Nobody knows what will happen in 3 years but if the prices for a HD set is still as expensive as now I see about 9/10th of the population using converter boxes for over the air reception. Right now HD is for the nitch and rich so if they want to sell these things make them more affordable. Under a $1000 or even under $800 for a 37" - 40" and up.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

Has anyone checked out the Sceptre web site. Sceptre is offeing 37" and 42" HDTV's priced far below the brand names we all are familiar with. Aside from the price, the technology they are including in the equipment makes their products a "gotta get one".
I bought my son and his family a 37" Sceptre® X37SV-Naga LCD for $1499. If you can find one the 42" has the same specs. price about $2000.

1920x1080
8ms
1000:1
Atsc tuner
Hdmi,Dvi, component,composite,vga etc
Picture is awesome, and the unit can be conected to a pc.
lousey speakers!
Take a look at the competition's prices for a 37" 1080p HDTV !

http://www.sceptre.com/index.htm


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

reddice said:


> Nobody knows what will happen in 3 years but if the prices for a HD set is still as expensive as now I see about 9/10th of the population using converter boxes for over the air reception. Right now HD is for the nitch and rich so if they want to sell these things make them more affordable. Under a $1000 or even under $800 for a 37" - 40" and up.


It's obvious you are in an area where choices are limited. I know there are no Wal-Mart stores in Brooklyn, but they carry an RCA 52 inch rear projection HDTV with integrated ATSC tuner for $988. 
Of course, if you are looking at LCD, DLP and plasma TV's, the price increases substantially. Even so, you can get a Panasonic 61 inch RP LCD HDTV for under $2000! 
I bought a 20 inch RCA color TV in 1964 for $495. At the time, that was a low price. (And that was with 1964 dollars!) Today, you can get a 32 iinch tube type HDTV for under $700. 
Look at things this way: In 1970, I bought a new Ford station wagon for $4700. Regular size sedans cost 4 times that much today. What I'm trying to say is that HDTV prices aren't really all that high when you consider what you're getting.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> I'm trying to say is that HDTV prices aren't really all that high when you consider what you're getting.


That can apply to just about anything. When I got this computer it was state of the art. 3.2 GHz P4HT, 1GB PC3200 DDR RAM, fastest DVD burner, best graphics and audio cards, the whole works, the best and most of everything that Compaq/HP offered at the time. Everyone thought I had a kickass PC until I said it cost $2500. Did they think the $300 Dell after rebates was a state of the art PC. People look at me odd when I say I have a $160 cable bill. That's because I have 42 premium movie channels and 8Mb internet access. Ofcourse that's going to cost a hell of a lot more then Dish's AT60 or basic analog cable.

The more you want/get or the better or product you want, the more it will cost, simple economics. When you take into consideration what your getting, most of the time, for me anyways, it's well worth it.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

reddice said:


> Right now HD is for the nitch and rich so if they want to sell these things make them more affordable.


You don't have to be rich, just prioritize....I line dry disposable diapers and my kids have really taken a liking to ramen noodles. j/k

I did the E* deal a few years ago, got the receiver and tv for $800. After one football season I was hooked and now have a 42" plasma which I got out of the Dell outlet for 2k. It's amazing how quickly your max price will go up once you spend any time in front of a good HD setup. Even my tight wad old man picked up a set for $1600.

I want to go bigger but the bill payer has finally reigned me in. She told me it was either her or a new tv. Gonna miss her.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

reddice said:


> Nobody knows what will happen in 3 years but if the prices for a HD set is still as expensive as now I see about 9/10th of the population using converter boxes for over the air reception. Right now HD is for the nitch and rich so if they want to sell these things make them more affordable. Under a $1000 or even under $800 for a 37" - 40" and up.


You're right HD is for the rich, at this time. Let's see in 3 years.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> You're right HD is for the rich


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

digital223 said:


> Has anyone checked out the Sceptre web site. Sceptre is offeing 37" and 42" HDTV's priced far below the brand names we all are familiar with. Aside from the price, the technology they are including in the equipment makes their products a "gotta get one".
> I bought my son and his family a 37" Sceptre® X37SV-Naga LCD for $1499. If you can find one the 42" has the same specs. price about $2000.
> 
> 1920x1080
> ...


I had a Scepre 19" PC monitor and returned after a few days because the video started to shake.


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

Sceptic and other new brands can't bee trusted, some say that not even the Ilos brand from Walmart is not good either.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Opynion said:


> Sceptic and other new brands can't bee trusted, some say that not even the Ilos brand from Walmart is not good either.


What is your source for this information, or is it just your uninformed opinion based on no experience whatsoever with any of the aforementioned brands?

In the future, if it's just your own opinion, please preface such remarks with an "IMHO".

BTW, it's spelled _"Sceptre"._


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Opynion said:


> Sceptic and other new brands can't bee trusted, some say that not even the Ilos brand from Walmart is not good either.


I have a 26 inch Ilo flat panel LCD HDTV monitor from WalMart in my bedroom., which I've owned for about a year. My only complaints about this receiver are some of the menu functions and the remote (which is not a universal remote and has a rather poor layout and extra buttons that don't apply to this model). The fact that it doesn't have an ATSC tuner is unimportant, since I'm using an HD cable box with it. This receiver is made for WalMart by Initial and has a very good track record.
Granted, there are many new brands of TV flooding the market. Some are very good, others are not.


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> I had a Scepre 19" PC monitor and returned after a few days because the video started to shake.


To me that's a Septic! 

on Epinions.com I read negative stuff about the Ilo Dvd-R, so I decided not to trust that brand of tv either; :nono:
...and on the March edition of Consumer Reports¸ says the following:
_Some off-brands cost much less than major brands. You might expect them to be mediocre,_ *and you'd be right in many cases.*

So Nick, if you want to trust all the new brands, go ahead, it's your money!


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Nick said:


> What is your source for this information, or is it just your uninformed opinion based on no experience whatsoever with any of the aforementioned brands?
> 
> In the future, if it's just your own opinion, please preface such remarks with an "IMHO".
> 
> BTW, it's spelled _"Sceptre"._


Everyone noticed that Sceptre is made in China. labor and material cost less in China thus Sceptre TV can be a ga very good product. I believe I have read a good review in PC Mag on Sceptre Tv


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

PC Mag :scratch:

I trust more Consumer Reports, the non-profit org.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

harsh said:


> No. Now if you had asked about the inclusion of a HD-DVD player, then that might be a reasonable question.


Well do they make HDTVS with HD-DVD players built in?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> Well do they make HDTVS with HD-DVD players built in?


Not yet ... but even if they did, I wouldn't want one. To begin with, there isn't much available on HD-DVD. Also, the price would be very high (the first standalone HD-DVD players from Toshiba retail for a minimum of $499. Builtin players would certainly add at least 2/3 that amount to the cost of a set. Certainly not a good investment at this early stage of HD-DVD development.
To my knowledge, even upconverting DVD players are not available as HDTV builtins.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> the first standalone HD-DVD players from Toshiba retail for a minimum of $499


That's not really too bad considering what the original DVD players cost. If I recall correctly I paid $699 for my first one, a Toshiba that recently was trashed in favor of an under $100 Sony. I suspect prices on HD units will fall much more rapidly than the SD units did.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> That's why you take advantage of no interest financing retailers offer. I pay $100 a month towards my TV for 20 months, I could even pay less if I wanted to as I have 24 months, or if I would have got it at Best Buy, 36 months. That's just under $58 bucks a months. HDTV sets have never been moor affordable then they are now.


And for those of us who decide not to live on borrowed money, the no-interest financing just isn't appealing. I'm not too proud to admit that I've gotten in top financial trouble on financing deals like that, using a mentality that I can have it all paid off by the time the 20 months (or however long the financing is for) is up. But invariably it's not. I know it's my fault and no one else is to blame, but looking at the amout of credit card debt, financial trouble, and bankruptcies these days, I wasn't the only one with problems. I found that if you just say no, I don't need this until I can plunk down the cash for it, it's not even an issue.

Personally, I still have a 36" Sony Wega SD television that's just over 4 years old. Yes I would love to get a HD set, something in the 52" range probably. I just don't have the money right now. Maybe this fall when I get my bonus check. $800 is probably my sweet spot.


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

Richard King said:


> I suspect prices on HD units will fall much more rapidly than the SD units did.


WHY do you think that? There will be no significant sales volume to drive them down. Only those with HD sets need them. And those numbers are small. DVD players on the other hand had a huge potential user base as every TV in existence could benefit from them. It will take years to drop the price on HD DVD and if HD set sales do not massively increase the price will remain nearly the same.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Nick said:


> What is your source for this information, or is it just your uninformed opinion based on no experience whatsoever with any of the aforementioned brands?
> 
> In the future, if it's just your own opinion, please preface such remarks with an "IMHO".
> 
> BTW, it's spelled _"Sceptre"._


IMHO Scetre is dog doo doo.


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

Even if the price of HD tv comes down another 50% off, it will still be expensive for alot of people. once you buy an HD Tv, you have to upgrade to HD satellite recievers, in order to take advantage of HD quality.


----------



## daemon (Apr 24, 2006)

The cost of today's HDTV's and other AV equipment is reasonable compared to yesteryear. I saw an add in a July 1969 newspaper for a RCA color television for $500. In 1978 a VHS recorder was $1200. I waited to buy my HDTV until I saw a large percentage of shows and sports broadcasted in HD.


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

I forgot to say that PLASMA HD TV was the one I was talking about as being expensive for alot of people  except for us the rich  :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> IMHO Scetre is dog doo doo.


 Lately, Paul, so are your contributions here. 

Again, would you care to support your less-than-concise technical assessment?


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

Richard King said:


> That's not really too bad considering what the original DVD players cost. If I recall correctly I paid $699 for my first one, a Toshiba that recently was trashed in favor of an under $100 Sony. I suspect prices on HD units will fall much more rapidly than the SD units did.


I just purchased the Tosh HD-A! DVD. It cost me LESS than my first Panny DVD in 1999. I paid over $600 at Best Buy for that one! I have had the Tosh HD for about three days. Little sluggish at start up but man does that thing produce a beautiful picture on my MITS DLP 52628! Upconvert is outstanding on regular DVDs! I watched Revenge of the Sith last night and I am telling you that the pic quality was ALMOST HD quality. The two HD disks I own (Jarhead and Apollo 13) are outstanding.

I have a Denon 3910 DVD player that cost me $1200 which may be put on eBay soon. I will watch the Tosh for a few more weeks before I make that decision.


----------



## eckertman (May 20, 2005)

Us tv addicts, we have to have or fix. Or do we?


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

Nick said:


> What is your source for this information, or is it just your uninformed opinion based on no experience whatsoever with any of the aforementioned brands?
> 
> In the future, if it's just your own opinion, please preface such remarks with an "IMHO".
> 
> BTW, it's spelled _"Sceptre"._


Nick,
You are right.
I recently visited my son and his family, They are very happy with the tv, and I was more than impressed with the PQ of the set. 

*Opynion*: Take a look at the link below for a review on the Sceptre 37" lcd HDtV.

http://www.hothardware.com//viewarticle.aspx?articleid=800


----------

